

Your data is your lifeblood - erichmond
http://firstround.com/review/your-data-is-your-lifeblood-set-up-the-analytics-it-deserves/

======
bikeshack
There is also the issue of Google Analytics / Segment.io hoarding massive
amounts of BizIntel. I prefer Piwik:

[https://piwik.org/](https://piwik.org/)

The EFF.org site uses Piwik and for good reason.

And where possible, I like to move data around when I can and make it
portable:

[http://dataportability.org/](http://dataportability.org/)

------
jaybol
Segment.io and Zapier have been making our lives easier on this front.

